# Single coil rda DL



## Morix (26/12/21)

Hi...

I need some guidance regarding a single coil atty that can be used as DL and not MTL. Decent airflow with little to no restriction. I want to be able to open up both side's airflow that will be directed at the single coil. One sided airflow will be to restricted.

I love having alot of air on the inhale whether its single or dual. Currently doing single coil in the Goon OG but i have to close off on side. Something that will place the coil dead center that can utilize both airflows instead of 1 side only.

Any guidance or recommendations welcome. Im not clued up with single jammys but looking to make the switch.

Will be used on a single 21700 hybrid tube.


----------



## Paul33 (26/12/21)

Dead rabbit sq has LOADS of air

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Morix (26/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> Dead rabbit sq has LOADS of air


What ohms would you say is best, currently 0.14/15 single coil but the power is to much or the airflow is to little. Cant take long drags otherwise i taste burn.

Best ohms for a medium to warm vape on a single 21700 ?(hybrid 510)


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/12/21)

Morix said:


> What ohms would you say is best, currently 0.14/15 single coil but the power is to much or the airflow is to little. Cant take long drags otherwise i taste burn.



Well, it would taste burned at 0.14Ohms.

If you are using a fully charged battery you will be vaping at 126W and 30A.




@vicTor should be willing and able to point you in the right direction. He is mad about mech mods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Morix (26/12/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Well, it would taste burned at 0.14Ohms.
> 
> If you are using a fully charged battery you will be vaping at 126W and 30A.
> 
> ...


Should probably get a higher resistance coil then.

The burn part im assuming is because of the power that is now only going through one coil and no longer being split between 2. Been vaping dual coils on this exact setup with no burn.

21700 30t x1
Hybrid mech tube.


----------



## Viper_SA (26/12/21)

I stay between 0.2 and 0.3 on single coil mechs. Even on 0.217 which I currently have I have to be careful on a fully charged battery to net get a burnt taste or dryish taste. I'd recommend the Recurve RDA for single coil. Decent airflow and flavor and they are still available it seems.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MIKE6236 (26/12/21)

Drop solo is also a very airy very flavourful vape

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/12/21)

MIKE6236 said:


> Drop solo is also a very airy very flavourful vape


Agree. The Solo is unbeatable but it’s more on the RDL side

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (26/12/21)

get a dual coil postless deck. that way you can build a single coil with both airflow and not have post blocking the airflow. most single coils will have a restricted airflow. Kali v2.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (26/12/21)

My wife or really happy with her Recurve Single + straight chimney. Really punches above its weight that 22mm bugger.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/12/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> My wife or really happy with her Recurve Single + straight chimney. Really punches above its weight that 22mm bugger.


Agree. It's a winner but more on the RDL side too

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (26/12/21)

If you can get the OG Pulse single coil RDA I would recommend that. Lots of flavour but its a windtunnel. Even with only 1 air hole open on each side its way too airy for me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morix (27/12/21)

Thanks guys. Im going with the tauren solo or the dead rabit sq. These 2 have what im looking for regarding airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/12/21)

Morix said:


> Thanks guys. Im going with the tauren solo or the dead rabit sq. These 2 have what im looking for regarding airflow.


My 2 cents for what it’s worth is get the Tauren solo then.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (28/12/21)

Morix said:


> Thanks guys. Im going with the tauren solo or the dead rabit sq. These 2 have what im looking for regarding airflow.



Mate, not sure if this will be an issue, but the Dead Rabbit sq is 22mm and looks a bit lost atop a Keen. I have had one in daily use for years and they are an absolutely brilliant rda. I run mine on a Dreamer and does not look too out of place, but looks like a bit out of place on my Keen.


----------

